# Warhammer Forge Orcs and Goblins



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

UPDATED!: Orc Rogue Idol!


















When greenskin tribes gather for war, foetid effigies depicting the Orc gods Gork and Mork will be constructed. Using rock, dung, old battle trophies and other detritus, these ‘statues’ are intended to bring the favour of Mork (or possibly Gork) to the Orcs and Goblins mustering in their shadow. Some are no more than a heap of stones or no larger than a chapel door, but when a Waaagh! is brewing they can grow to immense proportions, and become so infused with the greenskins’ lust for battle that they are roused into life and will lumber forth to crush and bludgeon the enemy. 

If a Waaagh! is subsequently defeated, or the concentration of greenskin magic dissipates, the idol will lapse back into immobility. However, when a Storm of Magic rages across the Warhammer world these gigantic devotions to the greenskin gods may rise up again as a Rogue Idol, mindlessly attacking all in their way until the storm blows its course. 

Compete resin kit. Model designed by Mark Bedford. This model is available to pre-order now for despatch in the week commencing 10th February. You can also *download experimental rules *for the Rogue Idol, taken from the next Warhammer Forge expansion, Monstrous Arcanum.




















*http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/ORC_ROGUE_IDOL.html*


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

A little bit of wee just came out


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Woo! Its about time.

SGMAlice


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> A little bit of wee just came out


That pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm not sure how I feel about this. I've been putting together a feral orks army list and painstakingly putting together a list from the 40K and Fantasy. Now, I may have to chuck it all in the bin in the face of temptation that is Forgeworld and spend far more than I budgeted. :cray:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Dicrel Seijin said:


> Now, I may have to chuck it all in the bin in the face of temptation that is Forgeworld and spend far more than I budgeted. :cray:


Be strong!

Remember how much more meaningful your models will be if you have created them piece by precious piece.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

This is up on the page now:

*ORC ROGUE IDOL*










> When greenskin tribes gather for war, foetid effigies depicting the Orc gods Gork and Mork will be constructed. Using rock, dung, old battle trophies and other detritus, these ‘statues’ are intended to bring the favour of Mork (or possibly Gork) to the Orcs and Goblins mustering in their shadow. Some are no more than a heap of stones or no larger than a chapel door, but when a Waaagh! is brewing they can grow to immense proportions, and become so infused with the greenskins’ lust for battle that they are roused into life and will lumber forth to crush and bludgeon the enemy.
> 
> If a Waaagh! is subsequently defeated, or the concentration of greenskin magic dissipates, the idol will lapse back into immobility. However, when a Storm of Magic rages across the Warhammer world these gigantic devotions to the greenskin gods may rise up again as a Rogue Idol, mindlessly attacking all in their way until the storm blows its course.
> 
> Compete resin kit. Model designed by Mark Bedford. This model is available to pre-order now for despatch in the week commencing 10th February. You can also download experimental rules for the Rogue Idol, taken from the next Warhammer Forge expansion, Monstrous Arcanum.


http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/ORC_ROGUE_IDOL.html


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Huh. This is not what I was expecting to be honest. 

I mean it's a good idea and I'll be drawing up something similar for my WIP Ork base--I'll make two so that my feral orks can worship both Gork and Mork (I don't know who'd get the alternate wooden(?) mask). 

Still, I think I could literally cobble something together even with my skills--all I would need to do is glue or pin together the foam remnants from other projects and add some flock or tufts, and plant that on a foamcore/wooden base. And if I botch it... I don't think anyone's going to notice.

I'm really hoping that FW will release something in the near future that will wow me. I mean I was tempted into buying the Chaos Dwarf kits and I don't even play Fantasy Battles.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

well the pictures have gone, i have to admit he wasnt setting my world alight, but its something new so its a step in the right direction

Hes back now, christ that thing is huge!


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Updated the first post now. Knew I should have looked at the site again earlier. lol.

I quite like it  Looks like its got alot of potential to customise to your liking too.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I like it, but its not what i was expecting. And its not something i can use either; however its a good start.

SGMAlice


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I was going to make a joke about just glueing some rocks together but holy shit that thing is HUGE.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

That is awesome!!! and massive!

and it looks like the Rock Eater from Never Ending Story...

Rev


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

Dicrel Seijin said:


> Huh. This is not what I was expecting to be honest.
> 
> I mean it's a good idea and I'll be drawing up something similar for my WIP Ork base--I'll make two so that my feral orks can worship both Gork and Mork (I don't know who'd get the alternate wooden(?) mask).
> 
> ...


i think you could probably make some thing better to be honest. its an ugly model and really not up to forge world standards. yes orks are ugly and ramshakle but this is just awfull IMO hope its rules can redeem it.


----------



## koby (Apr 4, 2011)

Ah cool, i like how big it is, i couldnt find a scale picture and it didnt mention it in the models blurb! For £65 tho....you could just glue together some rocks and shit on it yourself?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

koby said:


> ...you could just glue together some rocks and shit on it yourself?


Human excrement does not really have the right consistency; I would advise using rabbit droppings instead as they are easier to glue. Another advantage of rabbit droppings is that they are a good fertilizer so you can actually grow grass on the model for added realism.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Positives, Its big

Negatives: I really don't like it

Orcs are not exacatly short on big things, I think thats going to be a scratch build model for me if I was ever going to use it. That said I think the new forge stuff in general is very promising


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Human excrement does not really have the right consistency; I would advise using rabbit droppings instead as they are easier to glue. Another advantage of rabbit droppings is that they are a good fertilizer so you can actually grow grass on the model for added realism.


Never let it be said that Dave doesn't know shit.

:laugh::grin:

It's cool but looks like it could easily be scratch built. Not out of shit though.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

TheReverend said:


> That is awesome!!! and massive!
> 
> and it looks like the Rock Eater from Never Ending Story...
> 
> Rev


Very good point  Now to get a smaller one for the baby or that one might be the baby.


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Human excrement does not really have the right consistency; I would advise using rabbit droppings instead as they are easier to glue. Another advantage of rabbit droppings is that they are a good fertilizer so you can actually grow grass on the model for added realism.


really i think some good old human excrement would be an improvement


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Does anybody know anything about the next expansion then?

"Warhammer Forge expansion, Monstrous Arcanum." 

I assume this means more monsters, but is it anything other than a marketing title?


----------

